# Confirming Time & Date for ED



## PhillyM3 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello,

This represents a whole lot of firsts for me... 

1st post to this forum, 1st BMW, and 1st European Delivery so if I get any of this wrong, please pardon the rookie mistakes.

I've reviewed many of the posts on this forum and am super excited about the upcoming ED. I do have a question on the delivery time and date confirmation for the Welt delivery. I have a production number and estimated build week but not the confirmed ED date/time. Do you receive the date/time confirmation via email from BMW, the CA, or is it sent via snail mail? I looked through the wiki page and tried to find this information online but no dice. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

Your CA will have the info for date and time as soon as it has been confirmed.


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

PhillyM3 said:


> Hello,
> 
> This represents a whole lot of firsts for me...
> 
> ...


The ED dept seems to be a little slow right now. My CA submitted my pre-reservation form last week (Tuesday I think) and we still haven't heard back from BMW. Although, on dealerspeed, my "Coll Day" is my first choice that I requested, so BMW just a little slow to send emails to the CA I guess.


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

323power said:


> The ED dept seems to be a little slow right now. My CA submitted my pre-reservation form last week (Tuesday I think) and we still haven't heard back from BMW. Although, on dealerspeed, my "Coll Day" is my first choice that I requested, so BMW just a little slow to send emails to the CA I guess.


Same here. A week for me.


----------



## Mullins (Mar 31, 2014)

My email from them confirming the delivery time went to my Gmail spam folder, which is really rare for Gmail to do. Might want to check there just in case.


----------



## minus9 (Mar 30, 2010)

Which Philly dealership are you working with? My confirmation took a few days, but I heard back directly from the CA.


----------



## stp80 (Dec 17, 2013)

Mullins said:


> My email from them confirming the delivery time went to my Gmail spam folder, which is really rare for Gmail to do. Might want to check there just in case.


This happened to me too. I had to ask my CA to forward the email to me. When I saw it I noticed BMW ED did send me the email and checked gmail my spam folder. I was surprised that happened.


----------



## PhillyM3 (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks all!

The pre-reservation form was sent on June 6th and I just heard back from the CA saying he received a letter from BMW. This puts us at 8 business days or 11 calendar days and so it would appear BMW is REALLY backed up/slow with processing ED requests, if the norm is 2-3 days. My CA has asked for my a copy of my passport so I guess things are now moving along. If I understand the confirmation process, it sounds like you get the confirmation from your CA as well as from BMW via email. I have checked my spam folders and did not see anything from BMW so it would appear the email from BMW wasn't sent yet. Since the the wiki page is light on this detail, I'll update it with my experience.


----------



## DerKurbis (Feb 6, 2014)

323power said:


> The ED dept seems to be a little slow right now. My CA submitted my pre-reservation form last week (Tuesday I think) and we still haven't heard back from BMW. Although, on dealerspeed, my "Coll Day" is my first choice that I requested, so BMW just a little slow to send emails to the CA I guess.


How did you get this info from Dealerspeed? Did you just bug your CA to check for you, or did you call the 1-800 number? Also, does "Coll Day" indicate your pickup date, or is that just a placeholder?


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

DerKurbis said:


> How did you get this info from Dealerspeed? Did you just bug your CA to check for you, or did you call the 1-800 number? Also, does "Coll Day" indicate your pickup date, or is that just a placeholder?


My CA sent me a PDF of the page. "Coll Day" has my pickup date, with a green check next to it. Looking back at my ED in 2011, the PDF had the correct pickup date with a green check next to it. So, despite not hearing back from BMW ED with the specific time, it looks like the date was confirmed.


----------



## rosenthal0 (May 31, 2014)

My pre-reservation form was sent on June 5...and I just heard back yesterday from my CA with my confirmed date & time (Aug 9 @ 8am)...so it took roughly 8 business days for a response (with my CA following up with ED on a regular basis).

I heard there is an email from BMW ED that I should get...how soon do people typically get that after having a confirmed date & time?


----------



## PhillyM3 (Jun 17, 2014)

In speaking with the BMW Special Sales, it sounds like the official email from BMW will be sent once the Purchase Order (PO) from your CA is received. In order for your CA to submit the PO, s/he will need a copy of your passport.


----------



## rosenthal0 (May 31, 2014)

Sent a copy of my passport and DL to my CA today, so hopefully the PO is being submitted. CA told me that I should receive paperwork next week from BMW that will need to be completed and returned to them.


----------



## F32 N55 (Jun 12, 2014)

Another future ED participant from PA here.

We finalized and put a deposit on our car on Wed. June 11th. I was able to acquire our production number and confirmed that number via the !-800 # as BMW-USA.com would not yet recognize the production number. I was told by a CA ( our CA is at M-School ) that our preferred Welt delivery date, Aug 27, "has a green check mark" next to it. 

No email, no call for a copy of my passport. My CA should be back in the office on Friday, I think he's gonna get a call from me.........


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

F32 N55 said:


> Another future ED participant from PA here.
> 
> We finalized and put a deposit on our car on Wed. June 11th. I was able to acquire our production number and confirmed that number via the !-800 # as BMW-USA.com would not yet recognize the production number. I was told by a CA ( our CA is at M-School ) that our preferred Welt delivery date, Aug 27, "has a green check mark" next to it.
> 
> No email, no call for a copy of my passport. My CA should be back in the office on Friday, I think he's gonna get a call from me.........


FWIW, my CA still hasn't gotten the official email yet and I think mine was submitted June 11th. I'm not too worried.


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

Just got word from my CA that my October 8th delivery date has been confirmed, along with my production number. Pre-res was submitted on the 10th of this month. Pretty excited I don't have to modify any plans. Now just have about 10 days before I can purchase my overnight sleeper train tickets from Paris to Munich and I'll be all set. Checking what else is needed at this point.


----------



## F32 N55 (Jun 12, 2014)

CA called yesterday to confirm Aug 27 10:10AM. He states we should have our Welt email early this week.

No mention of a passport from my CA but I know he should have a copy of my DL from our test drive.


----------



## johnfrlong (Jun 21, 2014)

Now I am worried! Put in my purchase order for European Delivery on June 3 with a supposedly confirmed delivery date (Aug 20) and a production number.

BUT it has been 3 weeks and still no email from BMW Welt. My CA has no clue and the 800 number just told me that production was scheduled for the 31st week (sometime in July) but couldn't give me more details.

Checked my spam folder and didn't see an email there either. How do I get info on time of delivery, shuttle pickup ,etc without that email?

Help.


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

johnfrlong said:


> Now I am worried! Put in my purchase order for European Delivery on June 3 with a supposedly confirmed delivery date (Aug 20) and a production number.
> 
> BUT it has been 3 weeks and still no email from BMW Welt. My CA has no clue and the 800 number just told me that production was scheduled for the 31st week (sometime in July) but couldn't give me more details.
> 
> ...


Find the number and or email to the Jersey office and contact them directly.


----------



## PhillyM3 (Jun 17, 2014)

Per the comment above try these folks... Really helpful.

European Delivery
BMW Group - Special Sales
Woodcliff Lake, NJ 07677

Phone: (800) 932- 0831
Fax: (201) 307- 9320
Mail: [email protected]


----------



## johnfrlong (Jun 21, 2014)

*A long 14 week process - and a sloppy dealer*

Well - I got my European Delivery Confirmation letter today for a mid- August delivery -- *14 weeks* -- after submitting my pre-reservation specs and paying my deposit to the dealer back in mid March. Part of the delay is understandable, since my delivery timing is after the model year change for the Series 3 so it had to be redone when the 2015 order sheet became availabe. But there were a number of other delays caused by inattention or incompetence by my C.A. and the dealership. I completed and signed my purchase order, powers of attourney, etc. on June 10. After not getting an email confirmation by June 24, I called the NJ European Delivery Department to find that the paperwork had never been sent from my dealership to NJ (apparently this step is by Fed Ex not electronic). When I did get my dealership to send the paperwork, I got an email from NJ that the copy of my passport was missing. I emailed that to them last night and got the confirmation letter today. Whew!

Kudos to the European Delivery Dept. for straightening this our quickly. Wish I could say a kind word about my dealer's handling of the process!

And thanks to those of you on this forum for helping me reach a resolution to this mess. Still excited to be picking up my 328i at BMW Welt next month.


----------



## F32 N55 (Jun 12, 2014)

ED Package at the door via FedEx today.

Just signed to PO and POA last night so I know it wasn't that quick. Some conflicting info from BMW NA ED Dept. and my CA but I'm feeling much better now. 

Aug 28th anybody?????


----------



## rosenthal0 (May 31, 2014)

Here are my dates so far:

Pre-reservation form submitted June 5th
CA confirmed delivery date in Dealerspeed June 17th
Package via FedEx June 25th
Purchase Order arrived at BMW NA July 5th (sent via US priority mail July 2)
Official email July 7th
Delivery August 9th


----------



## PhillyM3 (Jun 17, 2014)

one additional update... 

Called BMWNA @1-800-831-1117 and spoke with a person (not the automated option for "Vehicle Production Status") and was informed that the car started production today. When I tried the automated response, I got a message saying "scheduled for production with no production date". I checked the mybmw site and it still shows as "Order Documented". Looks like the automated response systems are a little delayed. I am scheduled to take delivery on August 4th.

The friendly agent also provided my VIN.


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

PhillyM3 said:


> one additional update...
> 
> Called BMWNA @1-800-831-1117 and spoke with a person (not the automated option for "Vehicle Production Status") and was informed that the car started production today. When I tried the automated response, I got a message saying "scheduled for production with no production date". I checked the mybmw site and it still shows as "Order Documented". *Looks like the automated response systems are a little delayed.* I am scheduled to take delivery on August 8th.
> 
> The friendly agent also provided my VIN.


If you look around, you'll find the automated solutions are notorious. If you really need to know, call and speak to an agent. Some folks have had their cars for a year and still show things like order documented on the site.


----------



## PhillyM3 (Jun 17, 2014)

Yikes! Didn't realize it was that unreliable...


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

I still can't add my new car to my bmwusa.com account!


----------



## driveallnight (Jun 24, 2014)

Here are my dates for a quick ED turnaround (< 6 weeks!)

Pre-reservation form submitted Jun 25
Confirmed delivery date and signed PO Jul 3
Confirmation email Jul 7 - still waiting on Fedex package
Welt Delivery Aug 5


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

oh this waiting is killing me. 

Submtted a reservation request 1/9, which likely didn't get to Munich until the 10th. I've learned so much from reading on this forum over the years, I feel like without it I'd be a basket case, but I have a timing question that hasn't been asked yet on this thread:

How often do you think the first choice dates are not given? Second? I am trying to hold on pulling the trigger for flights and hotel, but I am 74 days out from ED, and need to make some reservations!!

Flights are easier, since We fly in Sunday Morning, with delivery either Monday or Tuesday (second choice). But hotels depend on what day of those two. And I'm trying to build the rest of the trip. No one has mentioned times... on the half hour? Hourly? 

Any details for the ED new would be appreciated. 

Trip of a lifetime for my dream car... WOOT


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

> Trip of a lifetime for my dream car... WOOT


It will be...it will be. You'll never want to buy a car another way after your first. 


obmd1 said:


> How often do you think the first choice dates are not given? Second? I am trying to hold on pulling the trigger for flights and hotel, but I am 74 days out from ED, and need to make some reservations!!


Getting your first depends on a number of factors - how close to delivery you are booking it, the German holiday schedule, type of car you are ordering, etc. Often people get their first date, but there are no guarantees. I've received my first date both times, the first booked 4 months out and the 2nd at six.



> Flights are easier, since We fly in Sunday Morning, with delivery either Monday or Tuesday (second choice). But hotels depend on what day of those two. And I'm trying to build the rest of the trip.


I would encourage you to plan your schedule flexible enough that you can adjust to any of your three dates. Munich is a gorgeous city with tons to do that is _very_ easy to get around via the U-bahn, so if you fly in and don't get your car for two days, I assure you that your time will not be wasted. If you find yourself needing ideas on how to fill the time, people here would be glad to help.

If you are planning separate hotels depending on which day, I'd encourage you to go ahead and make BOTH reservations and then cancel the one you don't need. Most hotels provide fairly reasonable cancellation policies. Even though its not as sexy as the little boutique hotels, the international chains (Hilton, Marriot, Mandarin, Le Meridian) all tend to have the same policy in Europe that they do in the states - 24 or 48 hr notice. Though, its always good to read the policy before you book.



> No one has mentioned times... on the half hour? Hourly?


I _think_ deliveries occur every 10 minutes. They are spaced far enough apart that there never seems to be more than one presentation going on a time, yet close enough that there is a steady flow of people.



> Any details for the ED new would be appreciated.


Flights...Delta changes their fare prices every Tuesday at midnight. If you have an itinerary that looks reasonable, don't sit on it through a Tuesday/midnight because it will go up. Other airlines do the same (just not sure the night). Honestly, I'd encourage you to go ahead and book airfare if you haven't. One person booking a seat on your flight can have a dramatic impact on the price you pay...and if your selected dates are "Monday/Tuesday/Wednesday", then as referenced above, there is plenty you can spend your time doing. 

Other than that...ask away! The experts here live vicariously through new partakers between our opportunities. :thumbup:


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Second choice.... BUT... no problem. Adjusting activity is easy. 

Date requested 1/10 (and probably 11 before it got there)
Date confirmed 1/21

Now we wait... 68 days......:rofl:


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

obmd1 said:


> Second choice.... BUT... no problem. Adjusting activity is easy.
> 
> Date requested 1/10 (and probably 11 before it got there)
> 
> ...


I'll be at the Welt a couple days after you. Congratulations!


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

I can haz production number!!!

This waiting is harder than when I was younger. And of course the mybmw.com info is wrong.... refresh.... refresh..... refresh......

:rofl:


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

obmd1 said:


> I can haz production number!!!
> 
> This waiting is harder than when I was younger. And of course the mybmw.com info is wrong.... refresh.... refresh..... refresh......
> 
> :rofl:


ROFL!

Good luck.

If it makes you feel better, the wait _for_ your ED is no where near as hard as the wait for redelivery. That wait sucks.


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

AggieKnight said:


> ROFL!
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> If it makes you feel better, the wait _for_ your ED is no where near as hard as the wait for redelivery. That wait sucks.


:bawling:

:rofl::rofl:


----------

